# house battery not charging from driving?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone -

We just bought a second hand Eura mobil 650 camper. Mostly we are happy!

Today though we went to use the step & it stopped halfway. Battery low light was flashing. We have been doing plenty of driving though. So I would expect the battery to be fully charged. 

It seems that the batteries are not being charged from driving. Maybe just from being plugged in?

Should our Eura mobil charge batteries from driving? 

Thank you
Matt


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Without a doubt yes !!

Are you sure the leisure battery(ies) aren't knackered??


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

No I'm not sure. There are two. One is a big calcium battery and I was told those last a while.

I suppose it's more likely an old battery is the cause of the trouble than charging electronics? 

I've made it to a garage where they'll have a look over the car & electrics tomorrow. Had a talk with the head of the garage & he sounds quite knowledgable about batteries & charging systems. 

Right now we are on the mains, so at least the heater works. The Truma Combo 4 gas heater requires battery power to run the fans and control.

I hope to not have to rewire much now -- Soon I'll want to wire solar into the existing system... somehow.

Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll shut down this post. I've reposted the question with more info.


----------



## Sheeds (Apr 8, 2011)

*House battery not charging from engine*

I flattened my friend's house battery recently. A Dometic ST fridge is installed so had it on 12V whilst driving. Dometic state that the 12V wiring to fridge must be wired through the ignition switch so that when engine is turned OFF the 12V wiring to fridge turns OFF as well. We parked the Motorhome and thought the fridge being OFF for 20 minutes or so will be OK. House battery flattened because 12V to refrigerator was not run through ignition loom according to Dometic instructions. Has not been fixed yet because $cost is significant. and running on LPG whilst driving is an absolute no-no! Why don't Mhome builders follow instructions of refrigerator manufacturers?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: House battery not charging from engine*



> I flattened my friend's house battery recently. A Dometic ST fridge is installed so had it on 12V whilst driving. Dometic state that the 12V wiring to fridge must be wired through the ignition switch so that when engine is turned OFF the 12V wiring to fridge turns OFF as well. We parked the Motorhome and thought the fridge being OFF for 20 minutes or so will be OK. House battery flattened because 12V to refrigerator was not run through ignition loom according to Dometic instructions. Has not been fixed yet because $cost is significant. and running on LPG whilst driving is an absolute no-no! Why don't Mhome builders follow instructions of refrigerator manufacturers?


Not sure where your friends van was built but on UK built vans the fridge runs through a relay (not directly through the ignition switch). This relay senses the output from the alternator and then supplies power to the fridge. This means that unless the engine is running there is no drain on the battery.

The cost of the parts to correct this on your friends van would be relatively low (in the UK), a relay for under £5 and some suitable cable/connectors/fuse. Labour wise I would have thought an hour or so would have covered it. Most of the wiring will exist, it would just need re-jigging.


----------

